# Hamilton Electrics Fakes



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

In the mid 1960's, some of the Swiss manufacturers produced fake Hamilton Electrics....or at least made it look like they were Hamiltons.









To the casual shopper, this must have looked like a Hamilton Electric. Instead, it is a cheap, gilted base metal case, manual wind, pin pallet *Hormilton Electra*. Even the company arms on the case back resemble those of Hamilton.

Hamilton Electrics never had a date though!









Cheers

Paul


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a Seiko "Electra" that looks just like that, and a Remington "Electra" that looks just like that. Except, they blatantly say Hong Kong on the dail, and not Swiss. That Seiko is the one I stuck the meteorite dial into.

One of them actually came in metal box that also contained some story about these watches being electronically timed, hence the word "electra".


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

marius said:


> I have a Seiko "Electra" that looks just like that, and a Remington "Electra" that looks just like that. Except, they blatantly say Hong Kong on the dail, and not Swiss. That Seiko is the one I stuck the meteorite dial into.
> 
> One of them actually came in metal box that also contained some story about these watches being electronically timed, hence the word "electra".


I suspect that your Seiko Electra was originally an Aseikon Electra with the A and N scratched off the dial. They seem to have been made that way on purpose.

I read a story somewhere that Aseikon brand was registered originally in Indonesia by a guy whose surname really was Seiko. It's probably a myth.

As for the 'electronically timed' bit; that's quite plausible, given that many Aseikon watches were assembled with the Ruhla 24-33 and 24-00 pin-levers without any marks to suggest local assembly of the movement. Ruhla movements were all machine regulated on electronic timing equipment (quite revolutionary in their day)


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking at the dial, I would guess you are right.










Now you know why I ripped the dial out...


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh that's beautiful! Are those real Zirconia?


----------

